# when does a female hognose reach breeding age/weight



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

as above please
when does a female hognose reach breeding age/weight?
thanks in advance
leejay


: victory:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Western Hognose Snake

Hognose.com: The Definitive Guide to the World's Hognoses

Hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> Western Hognose Snake
> 
> Hognose.com: The Definitive Guide to the World's Hognoses
> 
> Hope this helps:2thumb:


 many thanks :no1:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

As a general rule, assuming she has fed well since hatching, possibley by 2 years, certainly 3.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

ian14 said:


> As a general rule, assuming she has fed well since hatching, possibley by 2 years, certainly 3.


Yeah from what i can gather on the few care sheets out there, its literally purely length with hognoses it seems. 
I dont know much about them but they are cute.: victory:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Some breeders will go by weight too like corns with the average recommend being 250 - 300 gms, personally I won't breed a female under 300 gms.


----------

